# Frank Mir seriously injured



## Fight with attitude

UFC heavyweight champion Frank Mir was seriously injured last night in a motorcycle accident.

While riding his motorcycle, he was hit by a car and knocked off the bike, and flew 70 feet off his motorcycle, breaking his femur upon landing. Probably the only thing that saved his life was he landed on grass, and suffered no other serious injuries. He underwent surgery to repair the large bone in his leg, which was cracked in two, this afternoon in Las Vegas. The estimates UFC officials have is that he will be out of action for about one year.

No decision has been made regarding the championship that Mir was scheduled to defend in Japan in December against Andrei Arlovsky. 

http://www.liveaudiowrestling.com/wo/news/headlines/default.asp?aID=11368

I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Shogun

Thanks for the news man. that sucks. Mir is my favorite fighter, and Mir vs. Arlovski is my dream fight. Damn. well, it could be worse.

KE


----------



## JDenz

Ya that sucks for UFC they have no luck with there Heavyweight strap.  It is like being on the box of Madden.


----------



## Shogun

Mir has an article in the new BB magazine. Its awesome.


----------



## ace

Leg Injury's "SUCK"  Tuff Break for Mir.

His Heart will bring him Back.
If The UFC Desides to take the Strap
They Should do it with a Tournament.

Tim Silva , Ricco Rodriguez  are two big Names
Andrea & Maybe Even Bring Back Someone from The old Day's
Colman or Kerr.


----------



## JDenz

Give Arlovski the intern title he deserves it and let them contiue with a H/W champ, then Mir gets the fight agianst whoever has intern tittle when he comes back.


----------

